

Schmidt: If Google Gets It Right, There Will Be An Android In Every Pocket - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/28/googles-schmidt-if-google-gets-it-right-there-will-be-an-android-in-every-pocket/

======
acqq
The sentence is mathematically true and also completely useless. Either there
will be an Android in every pocket, or not.

~~~
lurker17
The sentence is excluding the possibility of Google getting it right while
leaving some pockets empty.

------
lurker17
I don't know how idiomatic that phrase is, but Schmidt's statement is a direct
rip off of Micro-Soft's mission statement
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=microsoft+computer+in+...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=microsoft+computer+in+every+home)

Google is the new Microsoft, indeed.

------
advisedwang
This is ridiculous. I frequently have 6+ pockets when I leave the apartment,
and there is no possible use-case for an android in every one.

~~~
zeppelin_7
I hope they are small phones. I dont want 6 Galaxy Note's in my pockets.

